# Stupid oil pan 8v turbo



## only euro (Jan 21, 2004)

The return line i have i think is going right into a bunch of oil in the pan so it never leaves the line quick enough. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
the only pic i have when the motor was out where the drain was.My question is where were the calloway/ atp whatever 8v turbo kits have a return lines at i thought g60s have them in the block if i remember right But where is it when they turbo their g60's?Sorry about it being very bad at writting this .
















_Modified by only euro at 9:29 PM 6-16-2005_


_Modified by only euro at 9:29 PM 6-16-2005_


----------



## only euro (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: Stupid oil pan 8v turbo (only euro)*

I found anouther pic.


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

i dunno, but bump for you cause this might help me out as well


----------



## only euro (Jan 21, 2004)

*Re: (L33t A2 Jetta)*

Any pics of atp or any other 8v turbo oil pans?Does my location look right on the pan?










_Modified by only euro at 10:43 PM 6-16-2005_


----------



## automagp68 (Feb 16, 2005)

*Re: (only euro)*

My 2.0t setup from EIP is right in the block, its a little scary drilling your block but im very glad i did it so i dont ahve the exact problem you are. I use a half inch NPT barb fitting and drilling and taped right into the side of my block. One peice of advice though is if you got the motor out do it now cuz i did mine in the car and it was a pain in the but.
You need a 1/2 npt tap and a 45/64th drill bit. I know it sounds kinda wierd . I know where to get hte bits and im sure they would mail you one if you want. If you were local id let you use mine.
here are some pics of the setup. it goes right under #2 cylinder wall, its like a little step in the block.
















Hope this helps, if there is n e thing eles i can do let me know


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: (automagp68)*

ATP puts their on the middle top portion of their pans, so yours is ok, judging by how high it is. I moved mine to the right side, kind of upper middle, and I sense no probs. What is making you suspect that its not flowing right?


----------



## rossmc1 (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: (PBWB)*

The angle of the fitting doesnt look right,thought it hard to tell,it looks as though when the engine was fitted that the line will flow down and then it angled so it have to flow up slight,this will stop the oil draining,even some with there at a 90 angle(to the flat on the oil pan) still have problems.
Do a search there been loads of posts talking about same problems(with good pics),if its angle right and it isnt below the actual oil level them it will work fine,the 1.6TD(and maybe the later 1.9td too) i think have the pan tapped not sure if they're same size and fitment think they might be


----------



## Cabby-Blitz (Sep 2, 2002)

*Re: Stupid oil pan 8v turbo (only euro)*

Not sure how much this will help you. But I was curious if I was going to have this problem. So I took my pan and filled it up with water to see how close the water level got to the return line fitting. Level might be a little different but I think I got the pan level for how it would be sitting on the motor.
4quarts in the pan








5quarts in the pan


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Stupid oil pan 8v turbo (Cabby-Blitz)*

But even @ 5 quarts, you have to think of where the oil is besides the pan. Like the turbo, oil filter, and oil jackets throughout the engine. Theres prob around 3.7 quarts in the pan at even idle. I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: Stupid oil pan 8v turbo (only euro)*

Your fitting on the pan may be the problem. The engine will sit on an angle, and that fitting only looks ok when your engine is on the stand, which is tilting it forward.
See if you can get a 45 degree fitting/neck.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Stupid oil pan 8v turbo (Chris_P)*

It shouldnt be a prob bc the turbo is constantly shoving oil out, so its not like theres no pressure under a return line whatsoever.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Stupid oil pan 8v turbo (PBWB)*

I don't think the turbo actually "pushs" any out out. If this were the case, gavity wouldn't be required to drain the oil away form the turbo charger.


----------



## Black mkII (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Stupid oil pan 8v turbo (PBWB)*

I extended mine into the pan about one inch. This way, under acceleration, oil will not be forced up the return, and it will still drain.


----------



## ghettobillgates (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: Stupid oil pan 8v turbo (PBWB)*

the oil return depends on gravity alone there is no pressure


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Stupid oil pan 8v turbo (only euro)*

I have a much worse oil return setup and have no problems. I actually have a pipe that goes back upwards before going into the pan, and I have never had oil return problems. If your turbo is smoking, you may be sending too much oil pressure to it. I know my motor makes a lot of oil pressure so I run a restrictor and all is golden.


----------



## Gtibunny20v (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (only euro)*

How large is the return line?


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Stupid oil pan 8v turbo (ghettobillgates)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ghettobillgates* »_the oil return depends on gravity alone there is no pressure

it just seems REAL hard to believe that the oil feed line is under all this pressure (not that its alot or anything), gets spun around by the turbo, and comes out with NO pressure, even with the bigger line.


----------



## Agtronic (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Stupid oil pan 8v turbo (PBWB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PBWB* »_it just seems REAL hard to believe that the oil feed line is under all this pressure (not that its alot or anything), gets spun around by the turbo, and comes out with NO pressure, even with the bigger line.

Well, you have to understand the way a center section works. Oil is fed to the top, and there is a restriction at the bottom, so that pressure builds around the shaft and forms a "layer" of oil. If ever you have the chance, try blowing through a center section of a turbo, you'll see it's almost impossible to force air through it with your mouth. That's why the oil drips out of the oil return. I think people are overly worried about oil returns. If you would see my setup, you would probably laugh, but I had no choice and needed to get my car on the road. And it works, and I never had trouble with it. If the source is higher than the exit, oil will flow into the pan.


----------



## PBWB (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Stupid oil pan 8v turbo (Agtronic)*

Ahhhhh....my signature works. Thanks man.


----------



## Vdubin474 (Jun 2, 2003)

*Re: Stupid oil pan 8v turbo (PBWB)*

O it's got pressure. I failed to put the hose back onto the oil pan once after working on it. Fired it up for a TEST and oil was pissin all over the floor.







lost about 2 quarts in a few seconds. my return port in the oil pan is even lower then urs and it's doin fine.


_Modified by Vdubin474 at 10:26 AM 6-20-2005_


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: Stupid oil pan 8v turbo (Vdubin474)*

That's flow more than pressure I would say.
Oil drain is very important. 99% of custom turbo systems I've seen built, do not use an oil restrictor on the feed because they were not necessary. I'm talking about honda's, dsm's, vw's, toyota's.
Why, because they have sufficent oil drain setups. Overkill most of the time.


----------



## PeOpLeG60T (Jul 5, 2004)

*Re: Stupid oil pan 8v turbo (Chris_P)*

why dont you guys dont buy an jobber 1.6TD 8v oil pan







it has the fitting already on it and threads to bolt a ftting on it hehe
i paid 50$ cdn for it new


----------

